# Today I Was So Bored I...



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

washed my car Â  Â and found another HUGE stonechip on my bonnet Â :'(

Why me Â ??? Â Other people don't seem to have them as bad as me Â ???

I think I will go back to not washing my car again - that way I never get/perceive any stone chips *sigh*.

phoTToniq.

p.s. waxing your car while it's parked in a very narrow garage because you think it might start raining is very tiring and very crap. Â Don't do it.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I bet I do - front of mine looks like its been sandblasted.

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Apparently I threw up a stone that chipped sa|nTT's TTC today. I don't believe it for a minute because he was struggling to keep up with DavyS and I in our 225's..... ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bitch.........oh talking of which.......we won't mention those lovely new looking alloys.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Apparently I threw up a stone that chipped sa|nTT's TTC today. I don't believe it for a minute because he was struggling to keep up with DavyS and I in our 225's..... ;D


Do you still carry that styrofoam cup of gravel in the car with you?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Do you still carry that styrofoam cup of gravel in the car with you?


It's what cup-holders were made for


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You could always get a car bra.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

:-X


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Bitch.........oh talking of which.......we won't mention those lovely new looking alloys.....


That will be 15 all.... :-*


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> You could always get a car bra.


 [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] Nah - i'll stick with the stone chips thanks :'(


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

PhoTToniq,

You're not the only one - mine has loads of nicks on the front bumper and I've now got one on the side of the bonnet  Still, just gotta keep drivin' my baby ;D

Moley


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Moley - these are huge cracks in the paint.. and go down to the metal. I am going to show them to an Audi approved body shop and tell them that it looks like a paint defect.
photToniq


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Hey - it could be worse.............

Had a stone chip 2 months ago on our A4 Cabriolet and Autoglass couldn't repair it.

So..... New windscreen needed. Did the usual waiting in on a Saturday afternoon for the Autoglass guy to turn up. When he did he couldn't get the screen out. "Haven't seen one of these before". Called his office etc....

They then came again and couldn't do it, but managed to scratch the bonnet and one of the trims.

I then had to leave the car with Guildford Audi (40 minutes away) for Autoglass to go there and repair it with Audi's help.

Went to pick up the car on the Sunday.........

Autoglass hadn't even been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eventually they did it a week later.

Went to pick up the car and Guildford Audi said "I don't think you are going to be happy - it is the worst windscreen replacement we have ever seen".

Yep they had damaged the trim round the screen all round. It was hanging off. They also ripped one of the sun visors off too and had tried to glue it without me realising!

Anyway, eventually got my Insurance Co to get Autoglass to pay for the damage to my car. Audi needed to replace all 3 trims and fit the screen properly. Â£800 damage to the car!

Now the bummer.................

I get home on Friday last week and my lovely wife Ali has to tell me something.......... A big stone chip hit the screen. There's a 2 inch crack (not even a chip!) right in the line of sight right in the middle of the driver's view!

Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here we go again.

At least it wasn't the TT!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I found a rust blister  on the drivers door caused by a stone chip a few weeks ago and there was also a few stone chips on the bonnet. I also had a one inch crack on the front bumper. Gave chipsaway a call and the guy came out to see the damage. Quoted 150 quid, did the job last weekend and you would never know there had been any damage. I was very impressed by the bumper repair.

Rob


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

I was bored as well this morning....so for the first time in a long time I gave my VW Bora a going over...different car esp the inside....does not looked lived in by the kids anymore.

gave it a waxing as well for the last time as I soon be saying goodbye to the old Bora.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley - these are huge cracks in the paint.. and go down to the metal. Â I am going to show them to an Audi approved body shop and tell them that it looks like a paint defect.
> photToniq


That certainly doesn't sound right. Hope you have some success at the body shop.

Moley


----------

